# More Sabine AreaTrout



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

We've caught more trout in the past three weeks in the Sabine area than the last six months. Fingers crossed....things are really looking good so far. Of course, wind and weather are limiting factors. Most fish are biting chartreuse DSLs and COAC TSLs on, or near oysters in depths from 2-12', depending on tides. Low pressure before every front has been the best time to fish. This Stout north wind will wreck the trout for a couple of days, but I anticipate they will come on stronger than ever in a day or two. See you on the water!

Capt Pat Powell
Bigguns Guide Service
409 626-1474


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on the fish and great job finding them amidst all the fresh. There are certainly some good fish holding where it's just salty enough. Great to see.


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

The trend continues. We had 14 solid trout yesterday before 9am. The water temp was up to 72° and these fish were really hammering bone/diamond TSLs, fished drifting across tide, from 2' into 7' of water. The trick with these fish is finding them. There is not much visual activity on the surface and they are very concentrated, so you have to fish with confidence until you find them. They are foraging on small shad, so terns and can turn you on to their location.


----------



## Pafdrn (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey PPowell, i sent u a pm


----------

